# Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate Chronograph 40 mm



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

SOurce : Facebook

Elegant, Reliable and Functional: The new Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate Chronograph

The latest evolution of the Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate rises to a considerable new challenge that combines powerful and dynamic styling with its most distinguished expression. Tough and attractive by equal measure, the new Magnate Chronograph is designed and equipped to meet all the exacting demands of modern-day life.

Elegant and sportive, the Magnate Chronograph's charm is manifested in its fine details - the 40 mm case, crafted from stainless steel, shows off a brushed finish that contrast pleasingly harmonious with the highly polished bezel and edge bevels. The satin dial, too, contributes to this impression and is a model of clarity. The inner magnifying glass covering the date window at the 12 o'clock position makes date reading as easy as it should be.

The Magnate Chronograph follows the designs of early chronographs with separate start/stop, reset buttons and two sub-dials, rather than the more contemporary three. The two sub-dials are used to represent continuous seconds at the three o'clock position and a 45 minutes counter at the nine o'clock position which is used in conjunction with the main second hand for the chronograph function.

BALL Watch gathers engineers experts with know-how to achieve a single objective: to create a utilitarian watch designed for people who demand optimal reliability. The Magnate Chronograph is powered by the BALL 2050 movement (ETA base movement), a self-winding movement with a chronograph module, and date display. BALL 2050 movement has earned an official chronometer certificate from the "Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres (COSC)". This thorough 15-day test subjects each movement to various positions and temperatures, with a certain range of performance expected. The passage of these tests is proudly confirmed by the inscription "Chronometer" on the dial of the Magnate Chronograph.

The Magnate Chronograph engraved bezel can be used as a tachymeter to calculate speed by measuring elapsed time over a predetermined distance. The Magnate Chronograph is therefore a perfect instrument for measuring speed up to 400 units per hour whether expressed in kilometers or miles.

Loyal to its easy night reading function, BALL Watch has equipped the Magnate Chronograph with the 3H Swiss technology. Fourteen BALL micro gas tubes give this timepiece an outstanding reliability, even in the absolute darkness. The Magnate Chronograph is water-resistant up to 100 meters, shock resistant and anti-magnetic. The watch is mounted on a stainless steel strap with the triple folding clasp patented by BALL Watch Company or on a optional rubber strap. The dial is declined in three colors either black, white or blue.

All this makes the new Magnate Chronograph a very balanced timepiece with cutting-edge technology, maximum precision and a vibrant sporting character.

***Too bad why they do a 40mm ?????


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

Why not? 40 mm is a very wearable size for anyone.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Can be but think on ppl with a bigger wrist and good taste... At least to me 44mm.


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

I see where you larger wristed folks like bigger watches but for me with a 6.5" wrist, it's freakin' AWESOME to see Ball make these in 40mm size. THANK YOU Ball. I will have my name on a list for this one for sure.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

mt_hangglider said:


> I see where you larger wristed folks like bigger watches but for me with a 6.5" wrist, it's freakin' AWESOME to see Ball make these in 40mm size. THANK YOU Ball. I will have my name on a list for this one for sure.


More than like is mandatory imagine the 40mm on my wrist looks like a 32mm on yours :-(, I know that for the crown lock system can be wear bigger but still small.

Lucky you my friend


----------



## jchem (May 14, 2010)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Can be but think on ppl with a bigger wrist and good taste... At least to me 44mm.


So anyone who wears an appropriately sized watch has poor taste? Haven't heard that one before.

Anyway, check out that AP style cyclops, very cool.

And only 14 tubes? Not a lot of lume on this one - not necessarily a bad thing, I like the more understated style. I could see them parlaying this movement/dial into a Portuguese style dress chronograph, that would be very cool.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks you made my day. I guessed this would be a Magnate model based on the set up that was in the poster. That seemed to make sense. We have a large Chronograph in the EHC line and we have several 43mm ones in the Fireman and Trainmaster line.


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Blue = Cool! Could it be that the large watch trend was really a trend...or is Ball just servicing those who want a medium sized watch? Its interesting to see what watch makers put out each year because it shows their precetpion of what is in season.

I for one love it. If it was 43mm+ I would have passed.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

40mm is perfect. Good lookin' watch. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

They are playing in the market sweet spot. Our own survey here last year put that at 40mm-46mm. Look at the the new divers a 40mm and a 45-46mm cases. Service both sides. If you want a bigger EHC Chronograph there is the Orbital. This years additions seem to be right on the money.


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

Any idea when any of these new models will start becoming available?


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

I would buy and wear this one in a heartbeat depending upon msrp and i am far from a small guy. I just think that the classier pieces look better in a 40 - 42mm case size. I for one think there is nothing more ridiculous than seeing a little guy with a huge watch. It just screams 'look at me i'm trying to overcompensate'. I think divers and 'tool' watches in general look perfectly acceptable in a 43 - 46mm case size but this is clearly not a 'tool' watch. Just my 10...but In this instance i'm glad Ball have listened to the market as a whole not just the bigger is better crowd.
The strength of the current Ball lineup, imo, is that there is something for everyone from dress to sport and from large to small case sizes. Overall i have been enormously impressed with what i've seen coming out of Basel. Looks like a vintage year for Ball.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

otown said:


> I would buy and wear this one in a heartbeat depending upon msrp and i am far from a small guy. I just think that the classier pieces look better in a 40 - 42mm case size.
> 
> Overall i have been enormously impressed with what i've seen coming out of Basel. Looks like a vintage year for Ball.


Totally agree.

The only thing a little light is a new ladies offerings. I know my wife would love a nice 34mm-36mm Magnate or the same size ceramic diver.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow I really like this one but wish it came out at 42mm which seems to be the average size nowadays. I like the black and silver dial but I'm not sure about the silver hands on silver dial, seems a bit hard to read at first glance.


----------



## Stevo1969 (Feb 25, 2009)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Can be but think on ppl with a bigger wrist and good taste... At least to me 44mm.


here ! here !


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Agreed. The ladies lineup is a little sparse. I was thinking about the ladies Ohio for my other half which is nice but a little plain. I think the Fireman Racer would make a sweet ladies watch in a scaled down case size say 32 - 34mm. I also think that the Trainmaster case style would lend itself well to a ladies version in a similar case size.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

otown said:


> I
> The strength of the current Ball lineup, imo, is that there is something for everyone from dress to sport and from large to small case sizes.


I agree with otown. They have something for everyone....I'm more the tool watch lume junkie kinda guy... It looks like this year they are working on more timeless pieces for a broader, classier market. I gotta say I'm bummed, but for Ball to stay Ball, they need to keep updating a little something for everyone....and they're right on track with that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

bg002h said:


> I agree with otown. They have something for everyone....I'm more the tool watch lume junkie kinda guy... It looks like this year they are working on more timeless pieces for a broader, classier market. I gotta say I'm bummed, but for Ball to stay Ball, they need to keep updating a little something for everyone....and they're right on track with that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the DLC Storm Chaser fits in this group and will be here any time now. Fireman are great everything watches and a DLC version makes them better (Plus the Glow is the first 4 color). I'm kind of bummed that the updated Night Train that I have been hearing about for years now was not shown. I hope it is one of the surprise watches this year (like the Racer and the Spacemasters were the years they came out).


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

jchem said:


> So anyone who wears an appropriately sized watch has poor taste? Haven't heard that one before.
> 
> Anyway, check out that AP style cyclops, very cool.
> 
> And only 14 tubes? Not a lot of lume on this one - not necessarily a bad thing, I like the more understated style. I could see them parlaying this movement/dial into a Portuguese style dress chronograph, that would be very cool.


My meaning is the good taste for Ball Timepieces nothing about if is or is not an appropriately sized Timepiece.


----------



## ton2 (Jan 25, 2011)

nelsondevicenci said:


> SOurce : Facebook
> 
> Elegant, Reliable and Functional: The new Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate Chronograph
> 
> ...


the black one really reminds me of a cosmograph daytona. same 40mm size. otherwise, it is a nice piece. although i think the msrp to be within 3 to 4K usd.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

ton2 said:


> the black one really reminds me of a cosmograph daytona. same 40mm size. otherwise, it is a nice piece. although i think the msrp to be within 3 to 4K usd.


thats probably where the inspiration came from.

but having said that, I am definitely interested in this model. Will have to wait and see whats the MSRP. looking at the increasing trend of ball watch prices, I think it wont come at an attractive price


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

"the black one really reminds me of a cosmograph daytona. same 40mm size. otherwise, it is a nice piece. although i think the msrp to be within 3 to 4K usd." 
Agreed ton2.
I'm thinking a small premium over the Magnate GMT COSC so i would expect this one to come in in the mid 3's.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

ton2 said:


> the black one really reminds me of a cosmograph daytona. same 40mm size. otherwise, it is a nice piece. although i think the msrp to be within 3 to 4K usd.


That makes sense since it was designed by the guy who created the Daytona.

Rob


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Can you explain that please...Thanks


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

roberev said:


> That makes sense since it was designed by the guy who created the Daytona.
> 
> Rob


Wow, where can i read abt this piece of news? Thanks!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I know Jeff Hess has written 3 books on Rolex collecting so he is a fan. The gentleman from Rolex came to Ball 2 years ago. Speculating he was given more freedom this year.

If interest here is a PBS interview with Jeff Hess:


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like a Ulysse Nardin.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Funnily enough this was exactly what i thought upon first glance I posted on the 2011 Basel photo thread that i thought it looked like a Daytona on HGH because my initial impression was that it would come in at 42 - 44mm. I was actually pleased to learn that it is going to be 40mm.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

exxondus said:


> Wow, where can i read abt this piece of news? Thanks!


Here's an interview of Philippe Antille, Chief Technology Officer at Ball SA:

Keeping it real

...and his profile on viadeo:

http://translate.google.com/transla...+ball+watch&hl=en&biw=1728&bih=919&prmd=ivnso

Rob


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

roberev said:


> Here's an interview of Philippe Antille, Chief Technology Officer at Ball SA:
> 
> Keeping it real
> 
> ...


Good catch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

For me the link was the one optional dial on the coming Hydrocarbon Deep Quest 3000m. More Rolex SDDS with out the add copy on the chapter ring. The focus on better defined hands that match to the indexes, using the tubes but making them less obvious in the indexes and a bezel that is cleaner. Finally a high-end classic dive watch that doesn't look like anybody else. 

I think it is a great idea to expand the Hydrocarbon Magnate series but as someone said in another thread keep it focused on a core strength. The Magnate has always been the Mid sized rugged dress watch which in itself is a unique class. Sizing 40mm is the right move. Rolex has done very well with watches in this size.


----------



## ingmar (Sep 12, 2008)

Funny you mention the Daytona. I was thinking the exact same thing about the white dialed version. Like a "high tech" or "busy" Daytona. 

I think 40mm is a great size. I have a 42mm & it's ever so slightly too big. 40's perfect for me. I'm glad Ball keeps things reasonable. Which is surprising since so many other brands have gone big for American's tastes.


----------



## jhon (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a great looking watch. I think the dial has a very 'balanced' look and I love the way that they have subtly incorporated the tubes in to the markers. Two thumbs-up from me!


----------



## angel653922 (Apr 2, 2011)

BALL Watch gathers engineers experts with know-how to achieve a single objective


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

The chrono's look like my EHC Orbital.


----------



## big d 51 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm new to watches at this level as some of you may have seen my thread I started looking for a new watch.

Wouldn’t this style watch be considered dressier and clean which would be more suitable for office? If so, that is the look I am going for. Some watches, including the day date ii from Rolex, get to plan. This watch isn't too plain or too busy. Am I on the right track of thinking?

Also, what is an anti-clockwise feature with countries mean? 

In addition, what does GMT mean? I know what the acronyms mean, but I didn't quite understand what I read. Does the watch automatically change time zones as you travel?

This is a mechnical watch that will need to rewinded sometimes?

What chronograph features come with this new watch. I know the OP says "The two sub-dials are used to represent continuous seconds at the three o’clock position and a 45 minutes counter at the nine o’clock position which is used in conjunction with the main second hand for the chronograph function"; however, I am still a bit confused lol. Basically a stop watch and a normal time reading watch. That's it?

Any pictures of the back of the watch?

Sorry for the dumb questions. Please be patient with me.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

GMT -Greenwich Mean Time - Was established in 1884 at the International Meridian Conference, when it was decided to the place the Prime Meridian at Greenwich, England.

When Introduced the Magnate was marketed as a watch that was made to be good in the board room but rugged enough for the train yard. It was the watch for a Railroad Magnate.

The GMT Magnate has a time zone scale on the case back. GMT watches must be changed by the wearer (they would require a GPS system to change automatically) for whatever time zones they wish to be indicated.

Both are Automatic watches which means then can be wound by the crown or the motion of the wrist can wind them.


----------



## big d 51 (Jul 30, 2011)

samanator said:


> GMT -Greenwich Mean Time - Was established in 1884 at the International Meridian Conference, when it was decided to the place the Prime Meridian at Greenwich, England.
> 
> When Introduced the Magnate was marketed as a watch that was made to be good in the board room but rugged enough for the train yard. It was the watch for a Railroad Magnate.
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering some of my questions. You were helpful in my thread I started as well.

So I am assuming the time scale is like a chart on the back that tells you how far or behind the country is in. From there, you can do basic math to subtract or add the hours needed to fit the time zone you are in? I am assuming you would have to know what timezones you are in while traveling to be able to change time in head? It is not done automatic?

"Both are Automatic watches which means then can be wound by the crown or the motion of the wrist can wind them. " --- You forgot I am BRAND new to all this. I understanding this means by just wearing the watch, I will not have to take it to a store to have them rewind the watch?


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

First an automatic watch has a weighted rotor that as your wrists moves through out the day the motion of the rotor winds up the spring (gold colored wheel located under the word watch) that drives the watch. The spring can also be wound by placing the crown (the knob pulled out on the side of the left watch and screwed in on the right watch) in the winding position and winding the watch. It does not go back to the dealer for this. In this photo you can see the rotors through the back of the watch (half circle with the pivot in the middle and gold printing on it).










As far as the GMT Scale it has all of the counties along with the reference in hours to GMT. The watch can be set using the back to determine the setting of the second time zone for the second time zone you are in automatically. So for example I live in Florida so I would set the main time to US EST which for this exercise lets say is 12 noon. If I want to know what time it is at Toppers (US PST) I would set the green hand to 3 hours behind or 9am. As the watch keeps time through out the rest of the day the green hand will always be 3 hours behind. Please note that the green hand time is indicated on the 24 hour scale on the bezel. So 9 am would be the tick mark between the 4 and the 5. Here is a photo of the front and the case back of the Magnate GMT so you can see the scale.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

BigD: That's a good looking watch (the magnate GMT...the chrono is great too)...I recommend it for the purposes you describe. But...get to know the watch...learn about it...how to use and care for it....these watches have _many_ subtle details that you will never see or appreciate without a little study time....you can only see what you look for....and you only look for what you know!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big d 51 (Jul 30, 2011)

@samanator: thank you so much for that detail. I never in my life realized the detail that are in these watches. This gmt feature seems perfect since I travel some for work. Sorry for my ignorance with this. With your great post, I'm getting even more excited about my upcoming purchase. 

@bg002h: thanks for the advice. I'm really starting to dig this watch. It has the engineer which ties into my background. It has hydrocarbon which ties sort of into the oil and gas field i'm working in. The word Magnate has some meaning behind it as well as I am buying the watch to reward myself. In addition the gmt feature is great for traveling. I can't wait to see it in person. To me, something like this watch has some meaning behind it rather than just buying a rolex day date or something that would just be a expensive watch to show that I can afford one. That wouldn't be as cool to me. Thanks again.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

big d 51 said:


> @samanator: thank you so much for that detail. I never in my life realized the detail that are in these watches. This gmt feature seems perfect since I travel some for work. Sorry for my ignorance with this. With your great post, I'm getting even more excited about my upcoming purchase.


You are very much welcome. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## big d 51 (Jul 30, 2011)

I just notice the new hydrocarbon chronograph isn't gmt. Dang! I was really wanting this one. Maybe I'll get it anyways after seeing it in person.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

If you want a Hydrocarbon Chronograph GMT that is the Orbital. Be warned this watch is a monster in size. Here is the link to photos and the video review of the Orbital:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f257/bal...aster-orbital-gmt-le-video-review-491093.html


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

big d 51 said:


> @To me, something like this watch has some meaning behind it rather than just buying a rolex day date or something that would just be a expensive watch to show that I can afford one. That wouldn't be as cool to me. Thanks again.


I hear y'a...that's why I got my Spacemaster....many levels of meaning...Ball does a good job bringing meaning to their pieces.

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamlfilson (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah,nice watch.


----------



## walterrobin (Jun 17, 2010)

samanator said:


> First an automatic watch has a weighted rotor that as your wrists moves through out the day the motion of the rotor winds up the spring (gold colored wheel located under the word watch) that drives the watch. The spring can also be wound by placing the crown (the knob pulled out on the side of the left watch and screwed in on the right watch) in the winding position and winding the watch. It does not go back to the dealer for this. In this photo you can see the rotors through the back of the watch (half circle with the pivot in the middle and gold printing on it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Classy watch from Ball--They hit a home run with this one....

Great size at 40MM especially when you take into account the crown set up...

Mike


----------



## stanley79finn (Sep 6, 2011)

Can be but think on ppl with a bigger wrist and good taste.


----------



## khfw01 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG I REALLY WANT IT it looks so COOOL Black n Blue

But does it come with a exibition case back?


----------



## LiveOnGMT (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not 100% sure about this, but I believe there is a law somewhere that states "owning a Ball EHM GMT without also owning the new Ball EHM Chrono is punishable by whatever means is readily available."

At least this is what I have told the wife!! :-d


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I visited a Ball AD in Seattle yesterday where I was able to try the black-dialed version of the chrono and the blue-dialed GMT.
I've owned multiple Balls (no snickering) and I have to say that the new Magnates are on another level. I have always found Ball to deliver a great quality to price ratio. Now I think they flat-out deliver great quality. I was just really impressed with these new models -- they are shockingly good.

I really wanted to pull the trigger on the chrono, but even the wife felt it was "dainty" on me. I recognize that this is a taste thing, but I tend to wear mostly 42-44m and I think we're both used to seeing that on my wrist. It was a tough call, as I had full spousal support to buy a nice watch (been a good boy lately  but I knew it didn't sing to me at that size.

I do have to say that I received excellent service from the young salesperson there. He was wearing the first Seiko SpringDrive chrono, and was pleasantly surprised when I asked him about it. Anyway, if it's ok, I'd love to reveal the name of this AD and I'm sure I'll visit them again in the future.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

SBD said:


> I visited a Ball AD in Seattle yesterday where I was able to try the black-dialed version of the chrono and the blue-dialed GMT.
> I've owned multiple Balls (no snickering) and I have to say that the new Magnates are on another level. I have always found Ball to deliver a great quality to price ratio. Now I think they flat-out deliver great quality. I was just really impressed with these new models -- they are shockingly good.
> 
> I really wanted to pull the trigger on the chrono, but even the wife felt it was "dainty" on me. I recognize that this is a taste thing, but I tend to wear mostly 42-44m and I think we're both used to seeing that on my wrist. It was a tough call, as I had full spousal support to buy a nice watch (been a good boy lately  but I knew it didn't sing to me at that size.
> ...


I've looked at the black dial version at my AD, QC from Ball was a let down as the clasp was faulty and would not close, but I have also checked rrp at the UK main dealer and found something strange, the price of the black and blue dial versions are $400 more than the white\silver dial version, is this the same in the us?


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

SBD said:


> I visited a Ball AD in Seattle yesterday where I was able to try the black-dialed version of the chrono and the blue-dialed GMT.
> I've owned multiple Balls (no snickering) and I have to say that the new Magnates are on another level. I have always found Ball to deliver a great quality to price ratio. Now I think they flat-out deliver great quality. I was just really impressed with these new models -- they are shockingly good.
> 
> I really wanted to pull the trigger on the chrono, but even the wife felt it was "dainty" on me. I recognize that this is a taste thing, but I tend to wear mostly 42-44m and I think we're both used to seeing that on my wrist. It was a tough call, as I had full spousal support to buy a nice watch (been a good boy lately  but I knew it didn't sing to me at that size.
> ...


Ball watch has really stepped up their game this year. Past watches were really solid but seeing a few of the new releases really shows they have gained a great deal. The Deep Quest is on a new plane.

Please do give credit for great service.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

samanator said:


> Ball watch has really stepped up their game this year. Past watches were really solid but seeing a few of the new releases really shows they have gained a great deal. The Deep Quest is on a new plain.
> 
> Please do give credit for great service.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you mean "Plane" as it might get damaged by a herd of wildebeest on the "plain":-d


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

ctujack said:


> I think you mean "Plane" as it might get damaged by a herd of wildebeest on the "plain":-d


Yes, corrected thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muslickz (Nov 1, 2011)

jimyritz said:


> Classy watch from Ball--They hit a home run with this one....
> 
> Great size at 40MM especially when you take into account the crown set up...
> 
> Mike


I like this one to am looking to pick this one up for my Dad for his upcoming Bday

-M


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

samanator said:


> Ball watch has really stepped up their game this year. Past watches were really solid but seeing a few of the new releases really shows they have gained a great deal. The Deep Quest is on a new plane.
> 
> Please do give credit for great service.


Very well! It was WorldLux, located in downtown Seattle. They have a fairly decent website and carry other gentlemanly things such as fine pens, attaches, and such. They had unfortunately recently sold out of Storm Chasers, but that was the other chrono I was interested in.

I should note that I found the Magnate GMT blue dial to be spectacular and the Spacemaster bezel to be everything the Madcow/Alligator bezel should have been. I found the new butterfly clasp to be a bit fiddly (it's just a little more of a hassle to close it up compared to the simple flip lock from the Cow) but it is beautifully finished and robust. Plus there's a diver's extension on both sides. Ball is raising their game for sure.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

40mm for dress watches. but a sporty watch like this needs to be at least 42mm



watchhound said:


> Why not? 40 mm is a very wearable size for anyone.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd like to see some "in the flesh" pics of this one. Although it says 40mm case size, i'm pretty sure the crown protection gizmo makes it waaaay 
bigger than the suggested 40mm case size. This one is the nicest Ball out there (IMHO).


----------

